# Gruesome Hair, Inc. - 2014



## empressofedt (May 12, 2009)

This is our home haunt based on a beauty spa. It was a big hit with kids but the adults really liked it.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

some cool looking props you have. hope you had a great Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, is that one of those talking bass on the skellie's head?


----------



## empressofedt (May 12, 2009)

*Why, yes, it is.*

The signage read, "Bringing the mullet back--alive!" (It's hard to tell in the video but the skeleton was sporting a mullet wig.) We try to creep out the kids and amuse the adults in our haunted salon.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That was fun! Nice work.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

How cool! What a fun theme to work with!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a beauty shop in my home and I was totally thrilled by your video! Way to go!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Very original idea and well executed!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Very cool! Loved the fish and the alien. Also, cool effect with the strobes.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice!!! I loved the music selection too.


----------

